# Contador con numeros repetidos



## QAOS (Feb 22, 2008)

hola a todos los usuarios tengo un problema
en una practica me dejaron hacer un contador con mi numero de cuenta mi numero de cuenta es 177506 
quisiera saber si me podrian ayudar ya que no me sale.
el problema es con los numeros 7 que se repiten consecutivamente
lo estoy intentando hacer con flip-flops   jk
de ante mano muchas gracias


----------



## sp_27 (Feb 24, 2008)

¿podrias mostrar un esquema de lo que has hecho hasta ahora?

Hace un año me asignaron un trabajo similar, se trataba de un contador con el último número de identidad de cada integrante del grupo (eramos 4),  usé flip flops (según recuerdo) y compuertas lógicas, en tu caso son 6 cifras, complica un poco el diagrama, para distinguir un "7" del otro "7" pudieras hacer que el segundo "7" encienda con el punto decimal o con la línea "g" del display.


----------



## QAOS (Feb 27, 2008)

hola esto es lo que llevo hasta ahora lo que me dijo el profe es que hicieramos un contador normal del 0-7  y cuando marcara display mostrara 
Qa  Qb   Qc       Z1   Z2  Z3
0    0      0         0     0     1
0    0      1         1     1     1
0    1      0         1     1     1
0    1      1         1     0     1
1    0      0         0     0     0
1    0      1         1     1     0
1    1      0         x     x      x
1    1      1         x     x      x


te mando el documento pero  no se como aplicar me prodiras ayudar con las ecuaciones?
otra opcion me dijo el profe que agragara otro estado pero se tendrian que poner  todos los estados y tambien lo hice pero no supe que hacer con tantas x 
espero pronta respuesta
gracias


----------



## sp_27 (Feb 28, 2008)

QAOS dijo:
			
		

> hola esto es lo que llevo hasta ahora lo que me dijo el profe es que hicieramos un contador normal del 0-7  y cuando marcara display mostrara
> Qa  Qb   Qc       Z1   Z2  Z3
> 0    0      0         0     0     1
> 0    0      1         1     1     1
> ...



Esto es precisamente a lo que me referia en la tabla, adjunto te envio lo que quise decir, a la salida del contador con flip flops tendrias que conectar compuertas lógicas siguiendo dicha tabla, y a la salida de la combinacion de compuertas iria el display.

Segun recuerdo los flip flops JK si haces J=K=1 cambia de estado, solo conectalos como un contador asincrono y hasle un reset a 000 cuando llegue a 110, para que tenga solo 6 estados.

Si no es obligatorio usar flip flops, puedes usan un contador (74192 por ejemplo) y con una AND en Qa y Qb *11*0 lo llevas a reset


----------

